# Do you like your Smart Cover?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I see such mixed reviews on the Apple site that I'm not sure whether to go for it or not. Do you have the Smart Cover, and if so, do you like it?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Had one for my ipad 2, which I sold with the ipad. I can't wait to get another one. The combination of a smart cover and the belkin snap on back cover was fantastic.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I love mine.  I like the thin slick design, and don't have any real need for a lot of protection (no kids using it etc) so I'm very happy with it.  I just use that and have a 10.2" neoprene netbooks sleeve I throw it in when tossing it in my briefcase or backpack etc.

Have used that combo for a year or so now and don't have any scratches etc.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The smart cover tends to come off in the carrying bag I bought. It's all right at home but I thought I needed something more secure because I will be doing some traveling. I just got a Clip Case at Brookstone.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Had one for my ipad 2, which I sold with the ipad. I can't wait to get another one. The combination of a smart cover and the belkin snap on back cover was fantastic.


Wonder if the iPad 2 Belkin snap on back cover will work with the new iPad, or if Belkin will come out with a new model for the new iPad. I like the idea of this combo (back cover + smart cover) because I hate the thought of leaving the back of my iPad bare!

Question for smart cover users--has removing and re-applying the smart cover left any scratches on the side of your iPad? Also, does the smart cover stay put once it's been applied to the iPad, or does it come off easily?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see any scratches on mine, but I almost never take the cover off.

It stays on pretty firmly, but will ocassionaly come off--especially when folded into the triangle as you can kind of wedge it off then it you put pressure at certain angles.  But generally is stays put.

As I said, it's a great cover for someone who just wants to maintain the thinness of the device, have the instant on when opening the cover etc.  But not for anyone who needs more protection as they have kids using it, use it outside etc.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I really like my Smart Cover.  Before the smart cover I had another cover with an integrated keyboard that could be detached.  It really made the iPad2 bulky and the keys were to small.  I now have a skin on my iPad2, with a clear back cover and a black smart cover on the front.  I love the "less bulky" feel of the smart cover and the back pad.  Makes the iPad real thin and easier to transport.  This for me is the optimal solution although there are so really nice covers out there but trying not to fall into cover craziness.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ditto on what mooshie78 said. I also bought an inexpensive sleeve, & an inexpensive case, if I should take the iPad with Smart Cover out.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I don't see any scratches on mine, but I almost never take the cover off.
> 
> It stays on pretty firmly, but will ocassionaly come off--especially when folded into the triangle as you can kind of wedge it off then it you put pressure at certain angles. But generally is stays put.
> 
> As I said, it's a great cover for someone who just wants to maintain the thinness of the device, have the instant on when opening the cover etc. But not for anyone who needs more protection as they have kids using it, use it outside etc.


Thanks, this helps.

My DH took one look at my new cream leather smart cover and said, "I'm REALLY surprised you went with that cover". When I asked why, he said "well, the kids, for one." I told him that the new iPad is going to be Mommy's "Hands off!" iPad, and he just looked at me and said, "Good luck with that", LOL. Hey, I can dream.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So I'm loving my blue leather smart cover - but what can I put on the back to make it non-slippery...


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

The Belkin snap on backs evidently do fit, though it's tight. They're making a new version that should be out soon.  No marks on my old ipad from the smart cover.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I had the same reservations about the smart cover because of the reviews. In the end I went with a folio cover with detachable keyboard. It gets here Monday for my new iPad. I can't wait.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> Wonder if the iPad 2 Belkin snap on back cover will work with the new iPad, or if Belkin will come out with a new model for the new iPad. I like the idea of this combo (back cover + smart cover) because I hate the thought of leaving the back of my iPad bare!
> 
> Question for smart cover users--has removing and re-applying the smart cover left any scratches on the side of your iPad? Also, does the smart cover stay put once it's been applied to the iPad, or does it come off easily?


I tried the belkin snap back cover in best buy on my iPad 3, it didn't quite fit, it would go on but all sides would not snap securely.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I would wait for the Vaja case that works with the Smart cover.  They have it for ipad 2 if you want to go take a look.  I bought one for a gift for a friend and he loves it.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I tried the belkin snap back cover in best buy on my iPad 3, it didn't quite fit, it would go on but all sides would not snap securely.


I've got the Belkin snap cover for the new iPad in my Amazon cart--it hasn't been released yet (hopefully soon).


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I ended up with a Maroo cover which has the smart cover feature (has magnets in the cover that put the iPad to sleep). It seems like a great case. I also ordered a Trip case from M-Edge with a 30% discount they're having. I decided I like having something on there that has the easel feature, plus will keep it safe from accidental droppage.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I ended up with a Maroo cover which has the smart cover feature (has magnets in the cover that put the iPad to sleep). It seems like a great case. I also ordered a Trip case from M-Edge with a 30% discount they're having. I decided I like having something on there that has the easel feature, plus will keep it safe from accidental droppage.


Hudsonam, do you have your new Maroo case for the new iPad yet? How do you like it? We will be upgrading from iPad 1 and I will need a new cover.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the smart cover but managed to drop my new Ipad on my big toe-- not good -still limping. Never had this happen (with the Oberon on my ipad 1.  Anyway I ordered the  Blason soft gel back cover to match my smart cover and hope it will cure the slippery problem. I will probably eventualy get a new Oberon cover but like the lighter smart coverings with the easy off and on and smaller profile


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Hudsonam, do you have your new Maroo case for the new iPad yet? How do you like it? We will be upgrading from iPad 1 and I will need a new cover.


I have it for the iPad 2, but I think it fits both? I like it. I am sort of torn between the M-Edge and the Maroo right now. I'd thought about returning the Maroo but Amazon wants $8.45 in return shipping and apparently don't let you ship it your own way, so I think I'll just keep it. I feel like it'll stay cleaner because of the nylon whereas the Trip jacket is canvas and will surely get dirty. I love the color though, and it's a little less bulky than the Maroo. But I miss the smart feature in the Maroo.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I decided to go with a miniot cover after seeing they've redesigned it. Waiting 6 weeks is gonna kill me.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going to be looking for a cover tha incorporates the smart cover feature but covers the whole iPad and is one piece - I'm not liking how often I manage to knock the cover off...I'm afraid it will drop it


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Using one while I type this post.  While its not the best protection, it is definitely handy when the iPad is on a flat surface.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate the smart cover. It comes off easily and does nothing to protect your iPad.  And it unfolds from the triangle as soon as you pick it up or move it  I prefer a case with smart magnet in the cover. My last iPad I had a noreve which kept it very slim. This time I have ordered a Maroo and portenzo.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

meowzart said:


> I hate the smart cover. It comes off easily and does nothing to protect your iPad. And it unfolds from the triangle as soon as you pick it up or move it I prefer a case with smart magnet in the cover. My last iPad I had a noreve which kept it very slim. This time I have ordered a Maroo and portenzo.


Can you tell us more about the Portenzo? They look really nice, but how does the interior "cloth" feel? Do you feel this company offers good customer service? Thanks for sharing your information with us.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

BookLady said:


> Can you tell us more about the Portenzo? They look really nice, but how does the interior "cloth" feel? Do you feel this company offers good customer service? Thanks for sharing your information with us.


Back with an update. It took a couple weeks to make and then a good two weeks to ship to Canada.
The cover is very nice. I got the white with the pink inside and green elastic. I love how it props up for horizontal viewing (that is an option), The bonded leather is very nice, but feels more like paper than leather, but I don't know anything about what bonded leather is supposed to be. It looks like it will wipe off nicely though - slightly glossy. The inside is definitely fabric - a fine textured book cloth. The smart cover function works awesome. Better than other covers that I have used. The camera hole is in a good spot and is covered by the elastic when closed. The wood holds the iPad very very securely, and it has little bumper things in the corner to prevent slippage. I would say it is a little heavier than your average case though. The cutouts for all the iPad openings are very well done, and thoughtfully done, in fact the speaker cutout kind of amplifies the sound.

I was very very happy with their customer service. they always responded very promptly to questions, and I was able to watch the progress of my case being made.

Cons: expensive by the time you get all the options. I would say oberon is a nicer quality for the $, but I wasn't really happy with the propping functions of the oberon. That would be my other first choice though.

I also got the maroo case - a fabric/leather combo. Not a huge fan. Firstly, it really really smells like chemicals and I'm quite chemically sensitive, so I will only buy real leather from now on. The smart cover function works 'OK' but because the cover bends on top it never securely closes unless you use the elastics which is a pain. It looks nice and is well made, and I like how you can prop it up, but I wouldn't get another one, unless they made it in 100% leather with smart cover function. Their 100% leather ones do NOT have that. I had ordered one without realizing it - it was very nice but with out the magnet I didn't want it!
Hope that helps.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I love mine. I like the thin slick design, and don't have any real need for a lot of protection (no kids using it etc) so I'm very happy with it. I just use that and have a 10.2" neoprene netbooks sleeve I throw it in when tossing it in my briefcase or backpack etc.
> 
> Have used that combo for a year or so now and don't have any scratches etc.


I do the same but I use onE of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005D1R07M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
Incredible price, well made and protective and fits great with the smart cover on


----------



## lucasfernan (Apr 25, 2012)

Huge fan of the smart cover here! I wouldn't live without it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Love mine!  But my iPad 2 seldom leaves the house to venture into hazardous conditions.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

The Smart Cover will wear and tear after excessive use.
I use mine excessively and I bring it everywhere.
Now, the magnetic strips have come out and I have discarded it.
Bought a Belkin leather cover with detachable keyboard.
Paid $200 but that was over a year ago.
You can find it much cheaper nowadays.


----------

